# CPT code for Alexandrite laser for Hidradenitis



## PattyGreen (May 26, 2015)

The physicians have started using an Alexandrite laser to treat Hidradenitis.  What cpt code or use unlisted 17999? Thanks

sample note:
Fluence: 14 J/cm2
Spot Size: 18 mm
Cryo: 40/20/0
Size Treated: 100 cm2


----------



## BenCrocker (May 26, 2015)

Ok a few questions, what is the patients insurance, two if they are Medicare what's the MAC.

And three Aetna doesn't pay for that procedure: http://www.aetna.com/cpb/medical/data/500_599/0577.html


----------

